# Elsa's favourite Walk/Run



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Elsa seems to know if we're going here before I even get my coat on. 10 mins away Elsa's favourite swimming location. I say swimming but I think she likes the jumping part just as much. 

Enjoy guys


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That is just a beautiful video.. Love it. Thanks for the smiles!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I can see why it's Elsa's favorite, just gorgeous. Great video!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay CB 90. Thought I was losing what's left of my mind.
Great video. Just the perfect grace and power rolled up into one Elsa.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome video of Elsa. Her leaps into the water are so graceful.
What kind of mount did you use for your shots?

I just got my GoPro and have lots to learn.


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys, in this video it was:

1.Bike mount
2.Telescopic mount pole 
3.Mini tripod sitting on the ground.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a wonderful video!! Elsa is lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

craigieboy90 said:


> Elsa seems to know if we're going here before I even get my coat on. 10 mins away Elsa's favourite swimming location. I say swimming but I think she likes the jumping part just as much.
> 
> Enjoy guys
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2WI8aNq3gM


wow, that is quite a jumper you have there and very beautiful!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

It almost looks like your pup can fly! Very cool video. Both Elsa and the scenery are lovely.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW I love this video! Where do you two live btw? Also, I always wonder how to train a dog to run next to their owner as they ride their bike.

Love the video, and I hope there will be more to come soon


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I keep coming back to Elsa's video.
What beautiful, athletic dog!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Terrific video! Your beautiful girl looks blissfully happy


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Totally love this video!


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. 



Melfice said:


> WOW I love this video! Where do you two live btw? Also, I always wonder how to train a dog to run next to their owner as they ride their bike.
> 
> Love the video, and I hope there will be more to come soon


I live by the seaside in the north east of Scotland and love it, just wish we had some of your weather sometimes. 

It's wierd, I can't actually think back to specifically training her to do it, It was something that she just did (as did our other dogs). Elsa is very very obedient even when off the lead. The place in the video is a river that runs through the village and into the sea and to say that Elsa loves it there is an understatement. (she knows the place by name so we only have to mention it and she knows where she's going.). All I did was at first used a lead the first couple of times then off we went. Now we can go anywhere and she just toddles along beside us. I cycle at her pace though.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Absolutely amazing video!!

You are giving Elsa a wonderful life providing her with what Golden's love to do most!! Huge kudos to you both and thanks for making me smile all the way through your video!! :You_Rock_


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

I've watched this video to many times!!! Poetry in motion your girl is, but my favorite part is how the music crescendos into her digging. Wonderful video!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

craigieboy90 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info, and I'm going to give this a try with Rusty at the beach one day. When I went to a dog park at the beach. He did not wonder off too far, and came back when I told him too. The same goes at dog parks too (when I used to take him there).

I just need to find a place where it's empty, or Rusty will want to greet EVERYONE he sees haha


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

craigieboy90 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Scotland very nice! I want to visit the UK in the near future. My mother is part English, and it would be nice to visit Scotland when I'm there too.


----------

